# Carbon Arrows for Indoor Spots



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Does anyone find carbon arrows harder to pull from cardboard backing?
I will be shooting carbon arrows for indoor spots this winter and I know some say that they are harder to pull out of the cardboard backstop than aluminum and that some cardboard sticks to the carbon shafts.
Any suggestions?


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I used to shoot Easton's Fatboys for indoor. Very nice arrow but I kept getting the cardboard residue on the shaft and have to kind of scrape off the stuff. I switched to Easton aluminums and they sure are sweet for pulling and no issues with having residue on the shafts.


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't have much of a problem with my Gold Tips. But I have seen a few people wax there arrows to help out.


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

*Carbon arrows for indoor spot*

In our club there started a discussion using carbon arrows or aluminium.

The idea behind if carbon arrows have any failure they will be immediately destroyed but aluminium arrows could have a bend which you don´t see and the next shoot is instead a ten a missed. 

So some of us tried out the famous goldtip CL-2 but last regional tournament two arrows got bend too, as the aluminum one. 

Is this normal?
What do you think? Aluminum or Carbon? Which experience do you have?

And for sure you might got problems with pulling.

Thank´s

Klaus


----------

